# Beagle's Ideal Weight?



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Charlie has just turned 8 months old and he's between 16-17 inches tall at his withers. I weighed him this morning and he's about 45lbs (approx 20kg). He doesn't look chubby - I can still easily feel his ribcage and his underneath doesn't look fat.

I'd always thought that Beagles were meant to weigh approx 16kg. 

Do any of you Beagle owners here know whether Charlie is so overweight that I should be concerned?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure what a beagles actual weight should be, but if you can feel the ribs,he has a waist, and his goes upwards from his chest to his tummy ie his tummys not level with his chest he should be about right i would think.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If you can feel not see his ribs unless he's a saluki and he has a waist he's fine


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I can easily feel his ribs and his tummy is not equal to his chest, it does slant slightly upwards towards his legs.

I know Beagles are meant to be stocky - Charlie is quite muscular on his legs and shoulders which might be adding to the scales. I was just surprised that in 2 months he's put on 4kg and I'm a worrier 

As a precaution I'm rationing his treats to a couple of markies a day, he also gets a kong biscuit in the evenings to entertain him for half an hour, and a dentastick before bed.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

all the info iv ever read says that beagles should be between 9 and 13kgs.

i have NEVER seen a beagle that weighs 9kgs.

kody is 13months old and weighs 12kgs.

i do have to say 20kg does seem a lot for 8months old, but if you think he doesnt look overweight, then maybe he is just a much stockier beagle.

can you post a recent picture of him? i dont think iv ever seen your boy before.

here is kody. 
















sorry the photos arent great, just noticed i dont have a proper body shot of him

my last beagle, bailey was also around the 12-13kg mark.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Here are 2 recent photos of Charlie. One good body shot and a cutie. 

I have to say that Charlie seems much bigger than Kody, not just it terms of weight but all over! I guess it's just a difference between breeders (?) 

To me he seems in proportion but maybe he's just big for his breed in terms of height, length and weight. 





I know I'm not overfeeding him, and I'm restricting his treats for the moment, just in case.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

My Alf is 19inches at the withers he is a MONSTER beagle,he was also a singleton,and he weighs 20kgs,Your Charlie looks nice and healthy and not at all overweight to me and he has the most adorable face

Regarding the differing sizes,we have seen all shapes and sizes of beagles and it does depend on breeding.

here he was last year possibly the same age as Charlie,and you can see his ribs clearly,since he was castrated in june he has lost 2kgs.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Alf is absolutely adorable! 

It's nice to know that Beagles do come in all sizes.

The only 'local' beagles I've seen have been predominantly black and very very short, whereas Charlie is a good few inches taller and a fawny tri-colour mix. 

I think he could do with losing a few pounds but I think I've caught the problem early enough. :thumbup:


----------



## VanessaSR (Feb 27, 2011)

Well Beagles should be between 22-28 lbs , with males weighing in on the heavier end of that scale. I'm not sure with your beagle because its only 8 months old. But looking at the picture I think your dog is not overweight.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Helbo said:


> Alf is absolutely adorable!
> 
> It's nice to know that Beagles do come in all sizes.
> 
> ...


At 8 months he may still have another inch or so left to grow!

whenever we see beagles alfie towers over them if you think that he is getting the correct amount of food,just step up his exercise abit,5 mins with the ball launcher or abit more offlead time,if he is allowed


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

you do seem to get beagles of very varying sizes. (most round my way are just obese though)

i wouldnt say charlie is overweight. he is just a bigger beagle  maybe some of the bigger beagles have harrier in them somewhere down the line, as they are taller. just make sure he has plenty exercise and not excessive on the treats and you'll never have a problem! 

btw, charlie and alf are both gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

Zeus had a check up at the Vets on Friday, and he is only 6 months old and already 11.5kg and the vet said he's no where near fully grown yet so I think i'm going to have a big boy! I was surprised how heavy he was because I always worry that he is too skinny because you can certainly see his ribs and a defined waist, but the vet assured me his weight is fine. I guess they're just like people they come in all shapes and sizes :thumbup:

Also I agree - Charlie and Alf - sooooo beautiful


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

ZeusBeagle said:


> I guess they're just like people they come in all shapes and sizes :thumbup:


I agree - when I look back at the pictures of Charlie on the first day we brought him home he had a bit of a chubby shape to him and he definitely was not overweight.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

there was a chart on the wall in my vets about diff breeds and "ideal" weights and vet said to disregard the beagle bit as if they "look ok" ie not a pudding and you can find their ribs they are fine. 
your dog looks fine (very cute-love typical tri-colour beagles), i wouldnt worry and he is still growing so will probably flucuate a good bit yet.
Lexie ("black-blanketed is the term i heard to describe more black beagles) is nearly 1 and was 14kgs last sunday, she desperately needs to put ON weight,she was never a fat puppy always quite lean no matter what/how much we feed her, am going to try her on wet food tonight to encourage her to eat a bit more. neighbours reckon we should try her out as a greyhound cuz of the speed to runs around the garden at, need to get her to eat more and exercise less-but shes a beagle so im sure that will happen soon!!!
gona go measure her height now, shes quite fine boned really-i wonder how much of her is beagle, i think maybe a whippet might be in there somewhere!

just measured her and shes 18inches at the shoulder-she REALLY needs to put on weight!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Harvey's nearly 4 and he weighs about 21kg which is far more than the charts say for beagles but our vet said not to worry about that too much as he is fine as he is. He gets lots of exercise, doesn't eat too much (although given the chance he would!) and we ration his treats. He is very muscular which probably makes him look chubbier than he is but when we have met other beagles on our walks he looks slimmer than them.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Harvey's nearly 4 and he weighs about 21kg which is far more than the charts say for beagles but our vet said not to worry about that too much as he is fine as he is. He gets lots of exercise, doesn't eat too much (although given the chance he would!) and we ration his treats. He is very muscular which probably makes him look chubbier than he is but when we have met other beagles on our walks he looks slimmer than them.


Harvey looks a lot like Charlie in terms of his body. Theres no fat on his face (which I'm sure you understand me saying because we've met quite a few chubby beagles on our walks too), but his arms and chest look very muscular.

I'm sure Charlie could stand to lose a few pounds, but after this thread i'm reassured that he's not odd and 4kg overweight according to the charts. If he lost 4kg he'd be very skinny indeed.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i think i have the smallest beagle hehe!


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

Ducky said:


> i think i have the smallest beagle hehe!


lol at you lot. i know how you feel though. my girl is 16 weeks old and you can still clearly see her ribs. beagles are supposed to eat everything - well mine does except her food. have resorted to feeding her wet food mixed with potatoes to get her to eat. she is definatley on the skinny side n i think she always will be. we've been feeding her pigs ears for extra calories. and as far as 10 mins exercise for every month of age - no chance!! i didnt walk honey today because she spent about 4 hours tearing round the yard and wouldnt stop. I dont think there is such a thing as an ideal weight for a beagle.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I took Charlie to the beach yesterday for a run round to help him get a bit trimmer. Something I hope to do once a week - it's the only 'safe' place near to where I live to let him have a run and a play. 

We had so much fun and despite him being a 'teenager' he played ball with me and followed me wherever I asked him to :biggrin:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Helbo said:


> I took Charlie to the beach yesterday for a run round to help him get a bit trimmer. Something I hope to do once a week - it's the only 'safe' place near to where I live to let him have a run and a play.
> 
> We had so much fun and despite him being a 'teenager' he played ball with me and followed me wherever I asked him to :biggrin:


Charlie is gorgeous,he looks like my Alf head on because he is lighter in the face,He looks like he had a good time,I won't let Alf off on the beach as he will just run for miles and miles!Keep up with his great training:thumbup1:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Yey! Charlie has lost weight - ok it's only a little bit but he looks a lot thinner 

I didn't think it was going to happen because he had a flat tummy when we got him (i.e. chest same level as tummy), but his tummy is actually higher than his chest now so I'm really pleased.










edited to say: actually this isn't a great pic as his chest is hidden a bit by his leg!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Helbo said:


> Yey! Charlie has lost weight - ok it's only a little bit but he looks a lot thinner
> 
> I didn't think it was going to happen because he had a flat tummy when we got him (i.e. chest same level as tummy), but his tummy is actually higher than his chest now so I'm really pleased.
> 
> ...


hes a handsome lad! he also looks like he has the same collar as kody hehe.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

It's funny you should say that. Right after taking the picture his collar broke so he now has a brown leather collar instead


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

ah doing his best breed standard beagle pose!!! hes lovely.
lexie put on bit of weight and is now 15.2kgs (13 and half months old) and hubby keeps saying how shes really filling out and getting sturdy (and he says she has a fat neck-give the girl a complex why dont you!!!) but she is still such a picky eater and now gets wet and dry and there are days she decides not to eat hardly anything-shes only back to eating full dinner today after being away with us for w/e she wouldnt eat! what happened to beagles being total savages


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Bella is 16" tall and weighs 12kg. She's all muscle and although you can't see ribs you can feel them and she has a waist and her tummy is well up compared to her chest. I'll try take a pic later to compare. 

Gorgeous beagles everyone


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie has always loved his food really - even when he had his sensitive tummy as a puppy, he would just eat and be sickly later.

I think during his teething stage I ended up overfeeding him - He loved to chew rawhide, pigs ears, carrots, frozen kong mixture...then one day I just thought he was looking quite chunky and weighed him, and this thread was started.

Looking at him now, he definitely has a lot of muscle on his legs and shoulders and his tummy *is* noticeably higher than his chest, whereas before his underneath was more like a straight line. He obviously looks a bit skinnier without his winter coat too.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

im not sure how tall kody is. i might measure him tomorro. but when he was weighed at the vets at the beginning of april, he was 13kg. the vet said he was absolutely ideal and i agree. he is all muscle and has a lovely defined waist.  

he is a proper little piggy though! he will eat ANYTHING. and would eat all day. so i am really careful about what he gets.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Ducky said:


> im not sure how tall kody is. i might measure him tomorro. but when he was weighed at the vets at the beginning of april, he was 13kg. the vet said he was absolutely ideal and i agree. he is all muscle and has a lovely defined waist.
> 
> he is a proper little piggy though! he will eat ANYTHING. and would eat all day. so i am really careful about what he gets.


The vet has always said Charlie's weight is fine too. Never said he needs to lose weight or anything even when I asked about it!


----------



## BaileyBeagle1986 (Apr 15, 2016)

somewhat concerned about my fat bailey...weighing in at a hefty 24.4kg. hes a rescue who was mistreated in the opposite way to normal, he was over fed to shut him up!!!! poor thing has struggled in todays 26C heat so we're kicking his diet up a gear


----------

